# Strange PHP error message



## talsamon (Jul 12, 2015)

```
php -v
PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/libphp5.so' - Cannot open "/usr/local/lib/php/20131226/libphp5.so" in Unknown on line 0
```

I searched in the system and the internet, but I can't figure out what is calling this. It seems it is a well known error, maybe it is related to sqlite, but maybe it is caused by others.
(I know I had a similar error some times ago, but I forget the solution).


----------



## talsamon (Jul 12, 2015)

The message is silenced , if I commented out libphp5.so in /usr/local/etc/php/extensions.ini. But I fear this causes other things.


----------

